# Your Favourite Storm Of Magic Model?



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

So Heresy, out of the various models coming with Storm Of Magic which ones are your favourite?

Mine is the Chimera. I like it's pose and the agressive tone of the model. It pleasingly reminds me of King Ghidorah from the Godzilla films in a way.

The Black Dragon and Dark Elves Supreme Sorceress tie for second.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmm.... it depends on criteria for judging.

On pure visuals the Black Dragon is great.

In terms of which one am I most likely to buy: the Manticore as I like the look and am likely to use it in an army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Chaos Sorcerer Lord... that model is so awesome it hurts to look at (since I don't collect WoC). The chimera is my favorite of the monsters... especially the paint job used on the one on the website... can't say I'm all that impressed by the cockatrice. TBH the only model I expect to see is the black dragon: DE players from all over will be wanting that one, although a lot of my local DE players have shelved their armies recently (and it seems we're all playing 1k or paired 2k games in preparation for the november WHW doubles tourny... so we rarely have room for the big monsters.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

To be honest I am a little disappointed with all the new models as I think the scenery is rather poor and not something that I couldn't do myself.

the cockatrice gets my vote however.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the scenery bits and although I wouldn't use it the Necromancer but that's about it for me.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

to be fair most of the scenery could be made yourself as there is nothing really that demanding to sculpt/convert.

I do agree that there are some good scenery ideas and I can see how some peices could go nicely on a game board but overall (like the suppliment itself) it is all rather disappointing


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I see a lot of potential in the scenery.

One of the things we tend to do is write lists out and think awesome.... and we do a lot of throwaway comments like use 40 halberdiers... use 100 skaven slaves etc. One thing this new scenery does and it will depends on the bits... is give us even more useful parts for unit fillers. Want a great looking chaos unit...... full of flamers or full of horrors... what about some bits? same with the empire robed skeleton things...

I love the new scenery for that type of stuff that I can then adjust, break down or even use in different ways. 

As for the figures... nobody seems to be able to do a decent necromancer.... LOL. AOW do the closest to what I think is a decent figure, but try reaper, try anything else and nobody seems to be able to convey evil overlord spell caster without it becoming demonic or just silly....


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Im disappointed the cockatrice is fine cast - everything else, including the new characters is PLASTIC! so why on earth is the cockatrice fine cast? 

Im loving a lot of models - the tzeentch sorceror is going straight in to my Daemons of Chaos as he would suit being a Herald and the Necromancer is going in to my empire as a Death Wizard.

Manticore is my favourite model which is good since i will replace the necromancers wierd branch thing with the scythe from the chaos champion on the manticore (removing the chaos symbol obviously)


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the cocatrice. I also like the necromancer (specifically that base).


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

That necromancer somehow reminds me of an amalgam wrought from the current edition empire wizard kit and an older Mordheim necromancer. :lazy2:

The new black dragon sure looks awesome, the optional sorceress clearly outshining the noble rider in my opinion.

My personal favorite is the Cockatrice though, might get two or three for my Slaaneshi army once I'm done with the _basic_ setup (I.E. excluding SoM).


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The Necromancer is the best sculpt in my opinion, though the Black Dragon runs a close second. I will gladly torch anyone who complains about the Black Dragon in this thread. =D


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Dragon is crap!!!!

LOL jk.

As for me I think that the Cockatrice is the best model with the Necromancer in a close second.

I was very disappointed with the Chimera. I think the top-most head looks silly because the creature is rearing. It would have looked so much better if it was walking on all 4 of its legs rather than in a silly leaping pose.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Black Dragon is crap!!!!
> 
> LOL jk.


*Torches him anyways*

What, you hear him say he was kidding? I totally didn't! Isn't burning people alive so much *fun*? =D


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

Hands down it's the Black Dragon I want. That thing is effin awesomesause!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> *Torches him anyways*
> 
> What, you hear him say he was kidding? I totally didn't! Isn't burning people alive so much *fun*? =D


Sorry but you tempted me too much. Could'nt resist.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have to go with the chimera, the manticore's left paw (its left) just looks retarded, so does its face; and the black dragon just looks to skinny.

btw the cockatrice is resin because it would overbalance otherwise


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

The black dragon. First and foremost. Not only that, but the two riders that come with it? Amazing.
Simply amazing.

On the other end of the scale, (pun intended) we have the Chimera/ manticore. WHile I'm excited they're out....these models are lackluster at best. They lack the detail and inspired feel that the characters and Dragon have.
The 'raging heroes' manticore beats the pants off this one. If I'm going to plunk down a lot of dough, I want it to be for a model that I'm going to drool over. Again, and again and again.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dragon is a nice model, except for the head. I'm not a fan of the eyes. It's still much nicer then Malekith's model though. Chaos Lord on Manticore is OK at best, same with the Chimera.

I think I like the Necromancer best.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

The monsters are fairly cool but I find myself drawn to the various wizard models, especially the two Chaos Sorcerers. Though I was a little disappointed that they didn't create an Arkhan the Black model. I mean come on, it's a book all about the magic of Warhammer yet they don't include the right hand of the greatest Necromancer of all time.

On a side note I am really excited for the TK's Cataclysm spell, Return to the Golden Age. To have the undead legions of my Tomb King return however briefly to their former glory will be rewarding to have.


----------

